# How to get GUI



## miroslavgojic (Dec 5, 2009)

Now I have my FreeBSD 8 on my notebook / first time /.

I run FreeBSD and get black screan 

I find some things, I was forgot for them - DOS was wery interesting, but some past time

I need GUI, I need or Gnom or KDE or Xorg
What I should install, ... and how

My first usege of FreeBSD is for next:
- PHP and MySQL
- TeX LaTeX / Kile editor and compiler 
- apache 
- samba 
- firefox 
- some player for video, flash, internet ... mp3


----------



## aragon (Dec 5, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x11.html


----------



## ocean (Dec 5, 2009)

miroslavgojic said:
			
		

> I run FreeBSD and get black screan



what you mean by black screen? a console or really a black (unusable) screen?
if you need some graphic environment just read manual if you need a (more-or-less) quickly ready desktop environment you can install gnome or kde.

(i prefer gnome)

read the manual aragon linked to install X11 and a DE, it should be a simple thing.

if you choose gnome also look here:
http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/index.html
http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html

or KDE:
http://freebsd.kde.org/

firefox and all the software you need can also be installed by ports(7)  or packages read http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/ports.html

all the informations you need to start can be found on the handbook, to install all the other things you listed check on the internet how to install/configure them (most linux how-to also applies to freebsd with little or no changes)

for PHP/MySQL/Apache:
http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/142718

you should also be aware of how to install them in a secure way (if you need a local-only configuration etc...) read also handbook pages on firewalls (pf is a really good solution  )

for TeX/Kile just install the right ports
/usr/ports/editors/kile-kde4 or /usr/ports/editors/kile
(since you want to use kile maybe you also could prefer to use kde)

samba:
http://www.freebsddiary.org/samba.php
http://www.csua.berkeley.edu/~ranga/notes/freebsd_samba.html

there are lots of players mplayer/VLC are the best choice for video i think (also able to play flv), a player for music with collection etc amarok/exaile/banshee you should try them to decide which one fits your needs i think.
there's also mpd+sonata or ncmpc

for flash in firefox just install linux support and flash plugin.

for everything else there are lots of resources on the internet 

regards
ocean


----------



## ocean (Dec 5, 2009)

I forgot to say (sorry for double posts i can't edit) most of the topics are covered in the freebsd handbook.
if you didn't read it, you should, it's the most comprehensive guide for freebsd, almost everything to get started is there 

regards
ocean


----------

